# TTOC Gel Badge



## Jamo8 (Apr 23, 2009)

Attatched my new gel badge to the rear of my MK2 because I left my old one attached to my MK1 when I part ex'd it :roll: :roll:


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Jamo8 said:


> Attatched my new gel badge to the rear of my MK2 because I left my old one attached to my MK1 when I part ex'd it :roll: :roll:


i see a pattern starting here :wink:

Mark


----------

